# steam/ev hybrid



## Jewelieanna (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm new to the ev world but my idea was to eleminate the batteries.start with a vw beetle, put a 50 hp or more electric motor kit (sold for 3k to 7.5k). Now instead of batteries arrange the front end to fit a two stroke engine (two strokes are easiest to convert to steam) running a generator head with enough current to power the 50 hp motor. Don't know if it is posibble but would really like to get some info on it.


----------

